# Instagram live streaming with obs/xsplit - it works! But how?



## Patrick Müller (May 16, 2018)

Hello all together!

Let's finally find a solution for
livestreaming on instagram from your pc (with obs/xsplit!)
I've been trying it for days now.

(IMPORTANT: I am able to go live from my pc
with a single webcam. Just use an android
emulator like NOX or Blustacks and go for it.)

I know a lot of people are going to say: It's not possible until instagram
officially publishes their "something code" (dunno...) for third party access to their
livestreaming feature. HOWEVER: I've seen a stream with overlays and multiple cams in the past. So it IS possible SOMEHOW. Sadly, I can't remember where I've seen it as this has
been a while ago...

The problem: I want to use OBS or XSplit in order
to use multiple webcams. So far so good.
Both OBS and Xsplit have a "virtual webcam" function
(Xsplit native, OBS needs a free plugin).

So it should work right? No.

###########
Problems:
- You cannot change the video source in Bluestacks or Nox.
Both use the "default" webcam of your pc. Or to be more precise:
I cannot find any options for changing the source.
- Windows won't let you change the "default" webcam.
OC you could disable all webcams except for the needed one
(which would be a virtual one), however, I want to use both webcams
in order to create a scene.

- I've also tried an emulator named "Andy". This one lets you choose
your video source, however, it only recognizes "hardware webcams".
I can only find them for exmaple when using a webbrowser.
If I then open up a website which needs a webcam,
I can choose the virtual cam of xsplit/obs.

###########
Recap of things I've tried:
- Tried to change the video source in BlueStacks/Nox
- Tried to change the "default" webcam in WIN.
- Tried the WIN10 Instagram APP. No Livestreaming feature.
(But even if it would be possible. I don't think that you could
set a virtual one as your default as it's not listed in devices)
- Tried to find a website with full instagram functionality as
I am able to choose the virtual cams in browsers.
- Tried to get the "ARC Welder" (or something like that) runtime and extension
running under WIN/chrome browser. Result: Not working.
- Tried to find a third party service which lets you post instagram stuff
from you pc, hoping to find one with a livestreaming feature (of course a failure).
- In the past I've watched a youtube video of a guy who changes some settings
in a browser (dunno which one though...) and then uses instagram inside the browser.
Cannot find the video though and anyways: I don't think it had the full functionality. However: If you know that video or find it - let me know...
Trying literally EVERYTHING right now in order to get this running...
- Tried to find a post I've seen somewhere of a guy (I believe...) who reverse engineered the instagram "something code" (dunno anymore) and was able to somehow get it running.
But then again: I don't know what exactly he has been able to achieve. But I think it
had something to do with OBS.

###########
ADDITIONAL INFO:

In case you wonder: Trying to setup instagram livestreams from my recording studio.
Including Mics, two cams (one in the mixing room, one in the recording booth) etc.
Again.. Just in case you wonder.

###########
LAST WORDS (Ha.Ha.Ha.):
If you know any workaround for pc... let me know.
If you know any way to get this running on my smartphone... let me know.
If you can provide ANY HELP whatsoever: PLEASE let me know.

Not kidding around here.
At this point I would even PAY someone who has a solution for me.

Any help is highly appreciated.
I googled my fingers down to the bone.
I'm done haha.
IT IS POSSIBLE! I'VE SEEN IT!
But hoooooow.. :D


GREETINGS!


----------



## DeathWhitch (Jul 9, 2018)

Have fun https://www.reddit.com/r/Instagram/...u_go_live_with_obs/?utm_source=reddit-android


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 9, 2018)

It is possible using hidden APIs and third-party tools.  Jim does not want to add Instagram streaming as an option for OBS until Instagram publishes some official APIs and tools for handling it.  See his comments on this pull request:


			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't want to fool users in to thinking instagram is actually available as a streaming service, only to find that the only way to do it is via some third-party web page that uses one of instagram's hidden APIs.  Until it's more publically available, I would prefer it if people who used this method just used the custom server section instead.


----------



## follers39 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey Patrick,

Have you done this? I tried to do it using that guide, but I need audio and video. Looks like I'd need "https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases " but it wasn't clear how to use that. Do I need a streaming dongle?


----------



## mohammad vh (Mar 3, 2019)

i can do that .. i can help you,that really easy, please email me 
m.vahidi9978@gmail.com (i read all of my mail every night)  ,


----------



## Leslie947 (Mar 25, 2019)

This worked perfectly, thanks!


----------



## Sina_Live (Jun 26, 2019)

Patrick Müller said:


> Hello all together!
> 
> Let's finally find a solution for
> livestreaming on instagram from your pc (with obs/xsplit!)
> ...


Hi...

I have a solution without using emulator. if you want contact with me.  

email: prolivestream2@gmail.com

I will check it as soon as possible


----------



## theMuzzl3 (Jul 1, 2019)

Is there a way to do this, while also using OBS to live stream to multiple platforms via restream.io?

I have a friend who does it, but he bought a $100 piece of hardware.


----------



## Sirarpi (Jul 28, 2019)

I am using yellowduck.tv to go live to Insta from my desktop, I recommend using it.


----------



## Himylove (Aug 8, 2019)

Have fun https://saveinsta.org/ https://instasave.cc/ https://savedownloader.com/


----------



## Evandeburca (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm streaming from obs to facebook, youtube, periscope and other rtmp's via restream. All of these are in 16:9 ratio but instagram live is 9:16 is there any solution to this?
Even if I could reduce the size of the 16:9 to fit into the vertical instagram live, that would be nice.


----------



## phileas (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey ! This thread does not have been updated in a while, but there are some great news. Here is a little update on this.

I already used mgp25 private Instagram API in the past to livestream from OBS (and it was working great). But Facebook has recently made a DMCA Takedown . Some forks of the repo stills persists, but I didn't test if their are always functioning as intended.

But as I saw, there are a few alternative way to do this :

Facebook seems to have recently linked their Facebook Creator Studio to Instagram accounts. Which means their expose a official RTMP stream URL to stream both on Facebook and IG. But it seems like this feature is available only to Business and Creators Instagram accounts. I will try this feature soon and will update here if that worked.
Yellow Duck a little startup has released a tool which also expose a non-official RTMP URL. But it is unclear of how that works on their side. If mgp25 private API has blocked by Facebook , it is likely that this tool will suffer the same fate.
OBS Virtual Cam plugin still has issues working with Android emulators (this issue, and this one), but the developer is aware of the problem and said that it will eventually resolve it.

Instagram is known for blocking account who try to bypass their rules with private API, so this official way of doing live with Instagram is great news ! I will keep you updated.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 14, 2020)

Yellow Duck is not an official way of going live with Instagram. They are also using the private API. Under no circumstances should you ever give your Facebook or Instagram username/password to a third party.


----------



## seanyboy (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi friends, I am multistreaming to youtube and facebook live but I can't seem to be able to put instagram into this. Has anybody any solutions? I see yellow duck as an option but OBS streamlabs prime won't allow it (at the same time as youtube and facebook). 

This is really disappointing - it feels like I wasted my money on Streamlabs prime.


----------



## Vladimir Sobolev (Apr 29, 2020)

Here is the semi automated solution for OBS for Instagram streaming. With WebSocket plugin installed and extra Browser source in your scene you can sync server address and stream key with this service and star/stop broadcasting automatically.
You can create broadcast on that page and OBS will sync settings and start streaming. Stop will work in same way. API available for better automation.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't give your Instagram username and password to a company that isn't Instagram/Facebook.


----------



## Zapa (Dec 2, 2020)

phileas said:


> Facebook seems to have recently linked their Facebook Creator Studio to Instagram accounts. Which means their expose a official RTMP stream URL to stream both on Facebook and IG. But it seems like this feature is available only to Business and Creators Instagram accounts. I will try this feature soon and will update here if that worked.



Hi phileas.

I find that interesting as for now no official solution has come to my research.  I've tried to get Instagram RTMP URL and stream key from Facebook for Creators following up Facebook Live Producer but it seems they have all separated from Instagram profiles.  Once you go to the Instagram tab there's no option to request the streaming credentials.

Could you elaborate a bit more the process? The link you provided is only for the Facebook pages.

Thanks mate!


----------

